# Winch help - not working



## crooklyn

I just got the brute and didn't test the winch till after I took it home. 

I pulled the cord out and tried to real it back in and the solenoid just clicks. Nothing happens. 
I would like to test it and figure it out. 
Can I remove the 2 wires connected right on the winch to remove it? 
What should I check?

Here is a pick of the wires that I want to remove so that the winch can come out and I can work with it on my bench.


----------



## KMKjr

What kind of winch?

If it's just clicking, the contactor (or relay) is probably faulty.


----------



## crooklyn

Not sure on what type of winch. Will check it when I'm back at home. 

However, by connector you mean relay? As in this picture? Is it a special type or do I just pick up one at the ATV dealership? Also how do I test it?


----------



## Injected

I would try and clean everything up first. Lol. That's the contactor with the red, blue, black and yellow cables. I would start by cleaning the contacts on that first


----------



## KMKjr

If it's a Viper, you need a new contactor. Take it out, disassembly and clean it, it will work for a bit (until the new one arrives) and will eventually quit again.


----------



## crooklyn

Thanks will clean it tonight.


----------



## Waddaman

It should say the brand on the housing for the motor. I will say from the first pic it looks exactly like my warn 2500ci.


----------



## brutemike

Looks like warn.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## crooklyn

yeah its a Warn 2500

I cleaned the contactor and the electrical ends on the winch itself.
Tested and still only a clicking sound.
Is there a way to check for proper voltage for in/out on the contactor to see if its bad?
Is there anyway to test the winch itself?


----------



## crooklyn

I did some google research and tried attaching a battery directly to the winch. It sparked. 
Next I tested from the relay and hit the in/out switch. The winch sparked and nothing. 
Solenoid clicks so I think it works


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Yes, you can test the winch by itself. Just hook a set of jumper cables to it. It should turn. Then swap your red & black on the winch, it should turn the other way. If it only sparks, but does not turn, you have a bad winch motor. It's probably the contact though. You can test it too. Take the yellow and blue wires off. Then put a meter on the yellow and blue studs of the contactor. Press the winch control button, when the solenoid clicks, you should see 12v. Press the control button the other way, and you should see 12v (with the polarity opposite from what it was before) does that make any sense? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrutemanAl

I have the warn 2500 and my yellow wire goes to the top terminal on my winch and the blue goes to the bottom terminal ,not sure if this helps or if it matters which way they connect to the winch . 
Thats my 2 cents :nutkick:


----------



## crooklyn

2010Bruterider said:


> Yes, you can test the winch by itself. Just hook a set of jumper cables to it. It should turn. Then swap your red & black on the winch, it should turn the other way. If it only sparks, but does not turn, you have a bad winch motor. It's probably the contact though. You can test it too. Take the yellow and blue wires off. Then put a meter on the yellow and blue studs of the contactor. Press the winch control button, when the solenoid clicks, you should see 12v. Press the control button the other way, and you should see 12v (with the polarity opposite from what it was before) does that make any sense?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


Tx!! Will try that this afternoon


----------



## whoolieshop

Winch motor may not be bad! If your handy with hand tools you can disassemble the winch and motor to check the internals, clean the inside good with contact cleaner. There are carbon brushes inside as well that make the contact to energize the winch if the internals get a little rust on them the brushes can stop making good contact and the winch won't run. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Prolly not your issue and a dumb question to boot but is your winch engaged? plowed through brush I hit and something hit the winch lock and it got disengaged I tested that thing and it sounded just like you said and finally I noticed it was unlocked. Made me feel pretty stupid.  prolly shouldn't have told the story either 



Overtime!!!! Taking the world over one shift ata time
Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## vogie

I bought a Viper 3000lb winch and didn't have to use it for about 6 months, first time i went to use it all it would do was click when I used in or out button.

Long story short it ended up being the in/out switch on the handlebars, they don't like water and since I washed it every ride it shorted out internally. Put a new one on and siliconed the crap out of it, 9 months later it is still working!

Cheapest way to check it is try a new handlebar rocker switch.


----------



## Injected

I had the same problem as you vogie. I tore it apart, cleaned the contacts, lil dab of grease and sealed the switch up. No problems since


----------



## Waddaman

Take the whole thing apart and clean it, if it's a warn 2500ci it will most likely be full of mud. There known to be a pretty crap winch and require A LOT of cleaning, id say at least twice a year.

Take it all apart clean it, put it back together and it should work fine. and even if it doesn't solve your problem it will need to be cleaned anyway. 

If the motor is rusted from water emory cloth where it passes the magnets and the brushes and after wipe it down with WD-40.

Also check the brushes for warn/cut wires. wipe the brushes off with a dry cloth. The brushes are pulled really tight inside that cap, if there not physically damaged just wipe the surface and don't take them out.

Also, make sure to put everything back together the same way it came apart: especially the motor housing and brush orientation. It makes no sense why but ive tested this multiple times, if it's flipped 180 the winch will work but it will sound terrible. Make sure the warn sticker on the motor housing is facing forward and up slightly, and the brush housing/cap is the same way it came off.

Also check the plastic square nut holders that bolt it to your mounting plate, if they've been over tightened the square nuts will spin in the plastic. If the plastic can't be fixed tack the nut to the frame plate it sits on.

And last but not least, the triangle slider for the free spool needs to go the way it came out or it won't work. Upside down it will not work.

Despite all this they are actually pretty simple, anyone who is even a little mechanicaly inclined could do it. Don't be scared, ive had every problem I listed with mine and probably forgot some. If your stuck post up pics and I can tell you what needs to be done, if I don't answer PM me.


----------



## brutemike

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Prolly not your issue and a dumb question to boot but is your winch engaged? plowed through brush I hit and something hit the winch lock and it got disengaged I tested that thing and it sounded just like you said and finally I noticed it was unlocked. Made me feel pretty stupid.  prolly shouldn't have told the story either
> 
> 
> 
> Overtime!!!! Taking the world over one shift ata time
> Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


Haha we all know now. As for the winch I would just take it all apart and clean it the inside. I had a warn and one of the springs for one of the brushes was broke and full of mud but I took a spring from a pen yes a pen pit it in and worked great.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## BrutemanAl

brutemike said:


> Haha we all know now. As for the winch I would just take it all apart and clean it the inside. I had a warn and one of the springs for one of the brushes was broke and full of mud but I took a spring from a pen yes a pen pit it in and worked great.
> 
> Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


That's awesome !!!


----------

